# Is there any genre that you don't like or hate?



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

I know this looks like a hating thread and....it is...sort of. The question is: do you have any genre that you don't like at all? Or any other genre that makes you feel uncomfortable. If so, which one? why? 

In my case, I can't stand reggaeton (a quite popular genre here in Latin America) it makes me puke. 
I can't stand most of heavy metal or 80's rock music. I don't like punk either.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I listen to virtually no country & western, nor to jazz, nor hip-hop. They just don't interest me--"I am not the intended audience". Much heavy metal and punk also fails to interest me, but there are gems scattered in the gravel.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The Madonna, Janet Jackson type posers, and their imitators. I've found much to enjoy in jazz, blues folk, pop, and non commercial country. There's very little metal, punk, or rap that I can enjoy. I own one metal album by 24-7 Spyz, and I enjoy it because some of the members are black musicians, so there's some R&B/Soul elements in the music.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I like to avoid Norwegian, Swedish & German "dance band" music. I enjoy everything else! From yodelling to hip hop and gregorian chant to extreme metal and a mashup of those  My favorite period in classical music is from ca. 1100 to 2016


----------



## Retyc (May 10, 2016)

_Non-classical music I hate with a passion_: Anime piano music, movie soundtracks, pseudo-prog(99% of "prog"), "neoclassical" metal

_Non-classical music I hate but don't really care about_: pop, hip hop, EDM, rock, 99,99% of metal etc.

_Non-classical music I'm not familiar with_: world music, jazz

_Non-classical music I like_: Mick Barr, Colin Marston, "brutal prog" (term coined by Weasel Walter), some free improv

_Non-classical guilty pleasure_: Meshuggah(it's fun... and not _too_ cheesy), Sailors with Wax Wings


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

cRap!

But I also find that the more I learn to love and understand classical music, the less interest I have remaining for non-classical in general.


----------



## majlis (Jul 24, 2005)

I hate opera and all lirical works. And don´t listen to popular music later than 1950.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Disco. Can't stand disco music. I don't normally listen to country except when I listen to Johnny Cash, but he transcends country, and the country output of Bob Dylan and Neil Young also is great. I would need to see a list of the various genres of non-classical to check off those I can't stand, but mostly what I do listen to is anything by the aforementioned singers, along with Johnny Winter and then an assortment of classic rock songs that I became familiar with once upon a time. But I haven't been listening to much non-classical these days.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I don't like rap, though I often like its roots as r&b from the 1950s through the 1970s. I don't like country though I'm looking forward to Ken Burns' new documentary next year about country music. I don't usually like opera though I like it in small doses as compilations of arias and choruses.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I dislike Country and I live in the heart of Country music.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

I find that the more I explore different genres, whether that be hip-hop/rap for instance, I find that I will eventually find something I like or even _Love_. Music just isn't a closed book for me. 
Classical music is my main passion in life, but I find it hard to believe that someone would shut themselves out completely from other types of music. I know art is an entirely subjective thing but there has to be a time that someone feels like other types of music....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Not to hot on KPop but it looks cute so just turn the sound down.............


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Can't stand disco music, but then again if others do, like what ever you like.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Can't stand disco music, but then again if others do, like what ever you like.


This brings back memories. In the 1970s I was a card carrying member of DREAD, which was a club a local rock radio station started. DREAD stood for "Detroit Rockers Engaged in the Abolition of Disco." It was a joke. We never did anything to stop disco other than to ignore it. :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> This brings back memories. In the 1970s I was a card carrying member of DREAD, which was a club a local rock radio station started. DREAD stood for "Detroit Rockers Engaged in the Abolition of Disco." It was a joke. We never did anything to stop disco other than to ignore it. :lol:


That's the past......catching up on you.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Ah, another nice thread where we get to speak on what we don't like, which is quite refreshing to keep the balance.
By the way I agree with ST4. I have an open ear to every genre; quality in music generally is independant from genre imo, nevertheless there might be a few exceptions to that rule.

But it's certainly fun to explore more exactly what I don't like and this thread manages to enhance my vocabulary on that!

What I don't like (rough figures) is:
- easy listening (>99%), exceptions for instance some Chet Baker and John Coltrane records
- mainstream music in every genre (>98%)
- German Schlagers (probably 100%)
- German and American Dance Bands / 'Happy Party Sound': Bert Kaempfert, James Last etc (100%)
- Dance music in general (disco, trance dance etc), with the exception of a lot of folk dance music
- Country & Western with the exception of a few songs, especially some songs I heard in Western movies (by Sam Peckinpah and the likes I think it was).
- Metal (>95%)
- Eastern block pop music (even worse than Western block)
- South American music after listening moren than 30 minutes (>95%)
- most rap and hiphop
- almost all classical music between J.S. Bach and Mozart
- most classical music between J.S. Bach and Wagner
- impressionist classical music

But to end on a positive note: I like some reggaeton, especially this children's song (although there are several interesting 'distorted' adult versions available on YT). It's quite addictive! I can listen to it all day.






The English version is one of the worst by the way. Different language version are much nicer. For instance this Cypriotic version (try singing along!):






Or this Rumanian version with text: revolving poetry!





Playing it backwards (in 'retromarcia') you get the feeling someone is really trying to tell you something but you're too dumb to understand:


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I enjoy most music. I used to hate Rap music, but after getting educated here about what constitutes music, I discovered that it isn't music after all. So I guess I still hate it, but my conscience has been mollified by the fact that it is, in fact, annoying noise.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd put that generic gloop known as 'R 'n B' down as my no.1 bugbear. You know the deal - one girl wails dumb lyrics unceasingly while three or four other girls wail different dumb lyrics in unison behind her with a slight variation in the melody and all accompanied by that turgid computer-generated drum beat. I don't so much hate it - I think I'm actually allergic to it. 

I can't say I'm too keen on hardcore dance music either - anything by the likes of Scooter really boils things down to the lowest common denominator in my opinion (especially that really annoying single of theirs which had those stupid speeded-up vocals). I also try especially hard to avoid world/new age music, particularly when it's 'complimented' with overloud percussion. Then there's what I collectively refer to as 'pointy guitar' rock - thrash/speed/death metal on the one side, soft/poodle metal on the other and pretty much all points in between - yeuck...

And don't even get me started on Cyndi Lauper, Celine Dion, Whitney Houston etc.

I feel quite better after that.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Rap - although I am forced to listen to it on the road because some idiot decided that everyone around them needs to hear their preference in music in 40°(F) weather with all their windows rolled down. That heavy bass boom-cha-ca-boom rattles everything in my 12 year old car when they are next to me in traffic. 

I don't impose my likes in music on anyone else around me - I think I deserve the same respect.


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

Rap and Metal, from the popular genres.

Really comical thing about Metal music (more about Metal music listeners) is when someone asks the question (completely serious): "What's the connection/similarities between Metal and Classical music?" The names of the derivatives are even funnier, Neoclassical metal, Melodic metal or Symphonic metal...

The scariest thing about Rap is that some people think that rap bears some ethical/moral lesson/message. Actually, some people think/are convinced that they can learn something from Rap.


----------



## Retyc (May 10, 2016)

Vronsky said:


> The names of the derivatives are even funnier, Neoclassical metal, Melodic metal or Symphonic metal...


The music is much more funny than its name...


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

I don't know if it is a genre, but I really dislike this sort of fabricated, surreal, extramusical, "show music" you can see in TV shows like X-factor, Voice of X and then Eurovision contest etc. Just makes me think what is this for, why are they doing this?

Hm. Maybe it's a wind machine and glitter -genre?


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Krummhorn said:


> Rap - although I am forced to listen to it on the road because some idiot decided that everyone around them needs to hear their preference in music in 40°(F) weather with all their windows rolled down. That heavy bass boom-cha-ca-boom rattles everything in my 12 year old car when they are next to me in traffic.
> 
> I don't impose my likes in music on anyone else around me - I think I deserve the same respect.


If I had a car, I would keep a CD of German military marches in it - just for occassions like this.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2016)

SiegendesLicht said:


> If I had a car, I would keep a CD of German military marches in it - just for occassions like this.


it helps if you can sing along


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

SiegendesLicht said:


> If I had a car, I would keep a CD of German military marches in it - just for occassions like this.


Actually tried that, but with the Poulenc Concerto in G minor for organ, strings and timpani. The rap guy yelled at me "turn that crap down" ... and I responded, "you first" ... to which his response was <expletive deleted> followed by the one finger salutation ... and he cranked it up even louder. Cretins. Soon enough he will go deaf and wonder why.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

In general for classical I'm not a huge fan of baroque and for non-classical I would say I'm not too keen on metal. Other than that I'm pretty easy and have a wide range of music I like and a similar wide range of music I love. Strangely I love avant-garde jazz but I don't particularly like avant-garde classical.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I would also add that you can't really hate any kind of music. That's like saying you hate grass or doors or the sky. Music is music and it's there for all of us in some form or other.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Barbebleu said:


> I would also add that you can't really hate any kind of music.


I'm trying my hardest to hate Opera, for the long stretches of non-musical tedium, and bad drama, in foreign languages. Boredom and hard work I dislike intensely, and Opera provides these in spades. But then there are Mozart's arias and overtures...


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Barbebleu said:


> I would also add that you can't really hate any kind of music. That's like saying you hate grass or doors or the sky. Music is music and it's there for all of us in some form or other.


I respectfully disagree ... I do hate "grass" (severe allergy) and that is why I have a rocks in my front yard. :lol:

As to "music is music" you are correct - what is "music" to one person is noise to another. Let's just leave it that I severely "dislike" rap. I might have a better appreciation for it if the players of this genre of music don't feel the need to broadcast it with such volume that it can be heard several blocks away.

I listen to my preferred music genre with great respect to others so as not to 'force' my likes in music to the rest of the world. I think that I deserve the same respect from those who appreciate rap music - they can listen to it at a reasonable volume level that doesn't bother others and still hear all the lyrics just the same.

Kh


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Casebearer said:


> Ah, another nice thread where we get to speak on what we don't like, which is quite refreshing to keep the balance.
> By the way I agree with ST4. I have an open ear to every genre; quality in music generally is independant from genre imo, nevertheless there might be a few exceptions to that rule.
> 
> But it's certainly fun to explore more exactly what I don't like and this thread manages to enhance my vocabulary on that!
> ...


Casebearer,

I'm confident that I have NEVER heard of John Coltrane's music referred to as "easy listening"!



Have you ever listened to Coltrane's music?!?!?

Yes, sometimes, he performed gorgeous ballads. But his music had NOTHING to do with "easy-listening" -- even when he was playing gentle music. His music was (and is) much, much, MUCH more than that.

BTW: Chet Baker's music wasn't really easy listening either. It was jazz.  But at least his music is easier on the ears than Coltrane's.


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

much of the modern pop music on the radio constantly. Such limited melodic and harmonic breadth, repetitive instrumentation, usually bad singing. All it has going for it is sex and how skilled the writers are at making the most annoying earworm possible.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

JACE said:


> Casebearer,
> 
> I'm confident that I have NEVER heard of John Coltrane's music referred to as "easy listening"!
> 
> ...


Ha ha, of course I have. For more than 40 years.

To me the wonderful ballads and for instance the Coltrane and Hartman cd are 'easy listening' the way easy listening as a genre is meant to be: with quality!

You're just redefining easy listening as 100% bad where I am looking for that 1% quality in easy listening to not dismiss it as a genre completely.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Never had any feelings for all those fabricated boy / girls bands.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I do not care for - rap, a good deal of country/western (but I greatly enjoy actual country music), I find some of the later romantics bothersome


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

jailhouse said:


> much of the modern pop music on the radio constantly. Such limited melodic and harmonic breadth, repetitive instrumentation, usually bad singing. All it has going for it is sex and how skilled the writers are at making the most annoying earworm possible.


Very true and I'd like to add the very limited and flat dynamics.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

jailhouse said:


> All it has going for it is sex and how skilled the writers are at making the most annoying earworm possible.


That's what we need to start adding to contemporary classical music, then we'll have an audience.
Don't remove dissonance or extended techniques (e.g. Spectralism) but add the aforementioned into the mixing pot!


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Never had any feelings for all those fabricated boy / girls bands.


That's one area my tastes doesn't go to


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Never had any feelings for all those fabricated boy / girls bands.


Nice to read you have a healthy lack of enthusiasm for market-driven musical productions when it comes to non-classical.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

All the various types of music that I do like, all have the same characteristics.

Complexity, emotion, musicianship are the main attributes of the music I like. Classical, prog, and jazz all fit those attributes.

Music that does not have those attributes, does not really interest me enough to hate it, with a few exceptions. 

Rap and hip hop is probably on the top of my list. As a musical form, it has no redeeming qualities for me. It may have some redeeming qualities as spoken word (which may be a better way to evaluate it), but since I am not into spoken word art forms, I can't evaluate it on that level.

Country is next up, with the exception of Blue Grass, which I don't like enough to devote time to, but when I hear it, I like it. 

Overly produced and manufactured pop music.


----------



## zinc701 (Mar 21, 2016)

I don't know if there's a name for the genre, but I don't like a lot of the current pop music, such as music by Beyonce, etc.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm not a fan of rap, and I'm not a fan of 'smooth & slick' music, such as Frank Sinatra or Andy Williams. I particularly hate 'My Way'. 
They're an unlikely pair of pet hates, but I think it's the slickness & smugness that gets me in each case. That's the way I see it - maybe I'm mistaken. 

I'm happy to let others like these genres, however.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I dislike "bouncy pap" which = Stock, Aitken & Waterman _et hoc genus omne_ and all similar stuff that has followed them.


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> I'm not a fan of rap, and I'm not a fan of 'smooth & slick' music, such as Frank Sinatra or Andy Williams. I particularly hate 'My Way'.
> They're an unlikely pair of pet hates, but I think it's the slickness & smugness that gets me in each case. That's the way I see it - maybe I'm mistaken.
> 
> I'm happy to let others like these genres, however.


Interestingly, Sinatra hated "My Way" too:

http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB124389543795174079


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I honestly have music from most major genres. I don't listen to much jazz, but I do enjoy some of it. I listen to very little country, but I have a few songs that I like. I don't think there's any one genre that I dismiss entirely, there are just some that I'm less interested in. I for example, have never found anything particularly appealing about metal. Unless you count Babymetal, which I love


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2016)

No modern pop of any kind, no rap. Classical (especially baroque), jazz (except smooth), rock n roll, old school country, blues, metal, punk, industrial, etc. are all okay by me.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Tristan said:


> I honestly have music from most major genres. I don't listen to much jazz, but I do enjoy some of it. I listen to very little country, but I have a few songs that I like. I don't think there's any one genre that I dismiss entirely, there are just some that I'm less interested in. I for example, have never found anything particularly appealing about metal. Unless you count Babymetal, which I love


Babymetal, this band of three girls? I just checked it from youtube, and it it literally broke me. To be more precise, it broke youtube and possibly the whole internets. After watching Babymetal's "Karate", youtube didn't work anymore. It is now displaying just some random still images... Dangerous stuff! Completely illegal!

Now I have to revenge... I love 90's "happy hardcore"!


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

I don't like pop music and what I've heard of the classical era has left a bad taste in my mouth, I'm still new but still


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

Simon Moon said:


> Rap and hip hop is probably on the top of my list. As a musical form, it has no redeeming qualities for me. It may have some redeeming qualities as spoken word (which may be a better way to evaluate it), but since I am not into spoken word art forms, I can't evaluate it on that level.


I'd say you're definitely wrong. There are a few hip-hop albums I _personally_ know (and i'm not a connoisseur of this stuff) that I consider basically to be truly masterful artistic statements.

Cannibal Ox - The Cold Vein
GZA - Liquid Swords
Wu Tang Clan - Enter the Wu Tang
Kendrick Lamar - To Pimp a Butterfly
public enemy - it takes a nation of millions to hold us back


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Not a fan of yodeling. Unless it's an arrangement of a classical string quartet that I like.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Ironically, at the moment the genre I dislike is avant-garde atonal classical music. This genre didn't intend creating music to entertained human race, imho.... The same variant of this is avant-garde jazz and technical math metal, which I also dislike.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

How about "Your Very Own Frightfully Bad Song Ideas"? I sometimes think about what if someone wrote a crazy song about this or that which inevitably give me a chuckle.


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

jurianbai said:


> Ironically, at the moment the genre I dislike is avant-garde atonal classical music. This genre didn't intend creating music to entertained human race, imho.... The same variant of this is avant-garde jazz and technical math metal, which I also dislike.


Sorry for my ignorance but what does "avant garde" mean?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

David OByrne said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but what does "avant garde" mean?


here you go:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avant-garde


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Most modern pop
Rap
Dance
Punk
Avant garde (most)
Stockhausen.
Anything that sounds like a piano falling downstairs


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Not a fan of yodelling. Unless it's an arrangement of a classical string quartet that I like.


This will qualify as "Post of the year" !


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

DavidA said:


> Anything that sounds like a piano falling downstairs


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Not a fan of yodeling. Unless it's an arrangement of a classical string quartet that I like.


I'm not generally a fan, but there is some gentle yodeling in Garth Brooks's "Night Rider's Lament" that I like.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Almost all rap is difficult for me to enjoy, the kind of jazz that is primarily just a bunch of soloing (seems like most of it). Most metal I don't like either.

Most prog I dislike.

I agree there is a huge amount of terrible pop music out there, but there is also a good percentage that I like, so as a genre I don't mind it.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Current trend to sing loudly (think the greatest voice you've ever heard) and wobble tonelessly around without much expression (this supposed to be really inspired improvisation to elicit a sense of awe) to the sappy or 'empowering' lyrics, what can I say.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Marinera said:


> Current trend to sing loudly (think the greatest voice you've ever heard) and wobble tonelessly around without much expression (this supposed to be really inspired improvisation to elicit a sense of awe) to the sappy or 'empowering' lyrics, what can I say.


Can you post an example? It would help identify and illustrate the object of your dislike.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

Country music is an absolute dread. I just can't sugarcoat it, sorry. I actually like country-related genres like bluegrass but country itself is unlistenable.

I generally do not like Metal because of the screaming vocals that most of it has. It's just a terrible sound, IMO.

Dubstep also falls into the "unlistenable" category for me. My initial complaint was that it was purely electronic, but I quickly realized that wasn't the worst part of it. I gave that reasoning on another forum once, and someone tried to woo me by giving an example that used orchestral instruments. Lol. The problem that every dubstep song I've ever heard - including the orchestral one they linked me to - devolves into straight-up unlistenable noise in the middle. Now, I don't use the word 'noise' lightly. But that is noise. It takes 'unlistenable' to a whole new level.

Gospel music and Christian rock are, from my experience, extremely boring. It's not even because I'm a nonbeliever. I love sacred music from the Renaissance, but Christian pop just doesn't work for me. It's like listening to artists/bands in this day and age attempt to imitate the style of music/singers from the early 20th century. It's missing something, and it sounds so stale.

I generally don't like pop/rock/anything from the 80s and today's pop, too.


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

^^ metal is a very diverse genre, it's got over 50 subgenre each catering towards different sounds. Screaming and growling take up certain subgenres yes, but that stereotype doesn't account for half of it.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Strange Magic said:


> Can you post an example? It would help identify and illustrate the object of your dislike.


Those diva type of songs, and type of singing, you can hear them on talent shows like American Idol, Xfactor etc. and among singing show winners, singing something along the lines 'I am beautiful' on repeat or similar drivel. Though men do such diva songs too like singer Roby Williams, although without or with less artfull wobling on the vowels, if you can believe it I heard him singing Iam beautiful and I am wonderfull' like mantra, and audience going teary and wild and loving it, I almost puked right there on the sofa. 
They even take non diva songs like Leonard Cohen's lyrics or something inoffensive and turn them into a diva song display overnight. Recently I saw a little girl African American with a good singing voice on TV in some talent show again and of course she was singing the same way, it's catching like a bad disease. Sorry can't tell you names, I am not that interested, if I can do anything about it I hear only snatches.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2016)

Rap and hip hop actually make me angry when I hear it. To me, those genres are utterly devoid of art, talent, originality, and many (not all, I realize), promote the worst possible traits in humans. Not to mention the mind-numbing repetition. I love comedian Will Durst's take on it: "When you were in college and scratched a record, you were an a$$hole. Today, you're an artist!"


----------



## TSWO (Nov 26, 2016)

ST4 said:


> I find that the more I explore different genres, whether that be hip-hop/rap for instance, I find that I will eventually find something I like or even _Love_. Music just isn't a closed book for me.
> Classical music is my main passion in life, but I find it hard to believe that someone would shut themselves out completely from other types of music. I know art is an entirely subjective thing but there has to be a time that someone feels like other types of music....


Couldn't agree more or find a better way to put it!

(And just listened to Bruce Dickinson doing that "love is a razor and I walked the line on that silver bladeee"...)... Ah, the memories!!! Thank you @David. One of the best Iron maiden songs because of it's unpretentious not-10-minute-epic quality!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

bluegrass, classic country, outlaw country, cool jazz, vocal jazz, funk, soul, southern rock, heavy metal, hair metal, grunge, post rock, stoner rock, trip-hop, hip-hop, ...pop


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

Pugg said:


> here you go:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avant-garde


I'm having a hard time really understanding what it means. All of the artists it lists are completely different


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

David OByrne said:


> ^^ metal is a very diverse genre, it's got over 50 subgenre each catering towards different sounds. Screaming and growling take up certain subgenres yes, but that stereotype doesn't account for half of it.
> 
> ...


I'm aware that there is metal music without screaming. Even still I'm not really fond of the genre when it doesn't have the vocals like that. It always just sounds over-the-top to me. The examples you posted just sound 80s rock to me which I've already given my opinion over (not a big fan).

There is one metal song that I've heard that I would like if you could erase the vocals. The screaming vocals completely and utterly destroy an otherwise great song. This is the song I'm thinking of.

But in general I do not even like the _sound_ of metal music.


----------



## Retyc (May 10, 2016)

I actually like Black/Death Metal and even Emo vocals as long as it doesn't sound forced and robotically over the top... I have to hear rawness, desperateness and sincerity...

Examples:

https://krallice.bandcamp.com/track/iiiiiiii
https://krallice.bandcamp.com/track/the-clearing


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

Rap, country, death metal.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

There is no genre I 'hate' because, well, 'hate' is such a strong and unhealthy word. But I do not listen to rap, any form of metal or modern dance/techno music - seems to me hollow, soulless and sometimes outright stupid.
And yeah, I absolutely cannot stomach jazz music, especially most free-form improvisation stuff - not my type I guess. There are some happy exceptions though (Jarrett solo performances).
Also, I do not listen to modern country music (ugh!), but I like some older stuff like Johnny Cash, Emmylou Harris etc. and I love bluegrass. Most progressive rock and ambient are also welcome additions to my music collection.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Genres I don't like: metal, rap, tropical music, most pop and reggaeton.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't think there are any particular genres I dislike, as I'm sure that most genres will have produced at least one song that would appeal to me, even if I haven't heard it yet. That said, I'm not too keen on the "Wall of Sound" technique beloved of Phil Spector and some other producers; it's completely over-the-top and superfluous, and has ruined many a good song for me.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I've disliked listening to any rap/hiphop song I ever heard. I can't think of any other genre that I could say that of.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

I hate metal, techno, rap, hip-hop, modern r'n'b. There are also many things I don't like in other genres including pop, classical music and especially jazz. 
Actually, I hate most of the music that exists.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

nikola said:


> Actually, I hate most of the music that exists.


Hate. Such a strong term. I agree with the thesis that 95% of everything is crap, but I think indifference is my reaction to that 95% of music that falls into that category--it just doesn't interest me; it doesn't rise to such a level of importance that my reaction to it is hate. I tend to focus on what pleases me and to ignore the rest. Life is short.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Strange Magic said:


> Hate. Such a strong term. I agree with the thesis that 95% of everything is crap, but I think indifference is my reaction to that 95% of music that falls into that category--it just doesn't interest me; it doesn't rise to such a level of importance that my reaction to it is hate. I tend to focus on what pleases me and to ignore the rest. Life is short.


I agree that hate is too strong word. I don't think there is a music that is that bad I could hate it although there is some really annoying music out there that I can't stand to listen to.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Some people who complain that 99% of the latest music is "crap" are actually listening only to 5% of the latest music. If only these people care to listen to the rest (95%) of the latest music, they will discover that there are actually a lot of good music produced lately (in any genre) which will surely be considered classics in the future. Right now, I have just listened to the latest albums of Bon Iver and Solange and these albums are proof that new music is not "crap".


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Iean said:


> Some people who complain that 99% of the latest music is "crap" are actually listening only to 5% of the latest music. If only these people care to listen to the rest (95%) of the latest music, they will discover that there are actually a lot of good music produced lately (in any genre) which will surely be considered classics in the future. Right now, I have just listened to the latest albums of Bon Iver and Solange and these albums are proof that new music is not "crap".


Whoa! I said 95%, not 99--big difference!. Here's what I use as a working definition: is the music worth saving to some storage bank, and then worth retrieving and listening to, on and off, for decades to come? For me, music is not disposable, to be heard a few times, then jettisoned for something new. That's why 5% memorable/95% crap works well for me as a basic division.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm more for 94.5% less than delightful and 5.5% acceptable..............


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Iean said:


> Some people who complain that 99% of the latest music is "crap" are actually listening only to 5% of the latest music. If only these people care to listen to the rest (95%) of the latest music, they will discover that there are actually a lot of good music produced lately (in any genre) which will surely be considered classics in the future. Right now, I have just listened to the latest albums of Bon Iver and Solange and these albums are proof that new music is not "crap".


To me, Bon Iver is the most pretentious and whiny hipster crap. I think you actually managed to mention one of the few 'artists' (one man band actually) that I do hate. He couldn't be able to compose a decent melody even if his life depends on it. And I'm not talking only about his latest artsy-fartsy album (that's actually nothing new or innovative). I'm also talking about his first 2 albums. 
I'm aware that there are great new artists out there and some of them I didn't even discover yet, that's for sure, but Bon Iver is everything I hate about those quasi emotional, talentless and whiny hipsters.
From newer artists I love Brandi Carlile. She has brilliant voice, strong energy and she is actually also quite good songwriter (along with 2 twin brothers from her band) and she can bring some real emotions. 
My brain simply ain't able to understand how can anyone like Bon Iver. His music sounds like some kind of inflammation of the psyche. 
Some of the newer musicians (and songs) from last few years that I did like:
Brandi Carlile - Looking Out
Brandi Carlile - Raise Hell
Brandi Carlile - Oh Dear
Brandi Carlile - That Wasn't Me
Kristina Train - Dream of Me
Don Brownrigg - Sweet Dream Sleeper

I just don't care for pop-rock-folk musicians (or any other) who can't compose a decent song, so they pretend they are 'not easy to understand and that they are very emotional'.


----------



## Daniel Atkinson (Dec 31, 2016)

For those that say they completely hate rap/hip hop and pop music, how much have you actually EXPLORED? or is your opinions formed solely from what you've heard thrown at you on the radio and TV? 
There is a lot more interesting music in those genres below the surface, give it a chance


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Daniel Atkinson said:


> For those that say they completely hate rap/hip hop and pop music, how much have you actually EXPLORED? or is your opinions formed solely from what you've heard thrown at you on the radio and TV?
> There is a lot more interesting music in those genres below the surface, give it a chance


Maybe they just heard ONE song of Lil Wayne and decided "I hate rap!"


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

nikola said:


> To me, Bon Iver is the most pretentious and whiny hipster crap. I think you actually managed to mention one of the few 'artists' (one man band actually) that I do hate. He couldn't be able to compose a decent melody even if his life depends on it. And I'm not talking only about his latest artsy-fartsy album (that's actually nothing new or innovative). I'm also talking about his first 2 albums.
> I'm aware that there are great new artists out there and some of them I didn't even discover yet, that's for sure, but Bon Iver is everything I hate about those quasi emotional, talentless and whiny hipsters.
> From newer artists I love Brandi Carlile. She has brilliant voice, strong energy and she is actually also quite good songwriter (along with 2 twin brothers from her band) and she can bring some real emotions.
> My brain simply ain't able to understand how can anyone like Bon Iver. His music sounds like some kind of inflammation of the psyche.
> ...


If Bon Iver are "quasi emotional, talentless and whiny hipsters", then how come they won Grammys for Best New Artist and Best Alternative Album for "Bon Iver, Bon Iver"? Also, haven't you check the "Best Albums of 2016" list of Rolling Stones, Pitchfork, NME, Mojo? You will see their latest album in these lists. And did I mention their latest album debuted at #2 in Billboard charts? Talk about CRITICAL and COMMERCIAL SUCCESS for QUASI EMOTIONAL, TALENTLESS, AND WHINY HIPSTERS:angel:


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I do not like Heavy Metal and Rap. For Hip Hop, it depends.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Iean said:


> If Bon Iver are "quasi emotional, talentless and whiny hipsters", then how come they won Grammys for Best New Artist and Best Alternative Album for "Bon Iver, Bon Iver"? Also, haven't you check the "Best Albums of 2016" list of Rolling Stones, Pitchfork, NME, Mojo? You will see their latest album in these lists. And did I mention their latest album debuted at #2 in Billboard charts? Talk about CRITICAL and COMMERCIAL SUCCESS for QUASI EMOTIONAL, TALENTLESS, AND WHINY HIPSTERS:angel:


Most crappy stuff is often commercially the most succesful. Grammy only follows commercial success. If majority of people with their shallow psychology know what good music is, we wouldn't have so many awful kitsch and crap music today on the top of the billboard. 
Whole music INDUSTRY only gives what most impressionable audience wants and that audience are mostly teens. 
And yes, Bon Iver is talentless whiny hipster. He is only able to create some spacy atmosphere through cacophonic production that often sounds like sterile variation of "Tomorrow Never Knows" by The Beatles. On musical level he has nothing to offer... zero. 
I do actually feel sorry for people who believe that this poser has any merit as musician.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Daniel Atkinson said:


> For those that say they completely hate rap/hip hop and pop music, how much have you actually EXPLORED? or is your opinions formed solely from what you've heard thrown at you on the radio and TV?
> There is a lot more interesting music in those genres below the surface, give it a chance


For almost 30 years, while watching musical channels on TV, I was tortured with rap/hip-hop on daily basis. So, why would anyone think that I should torture myself even more by discovering more from genre that mostly relies on promoting shallow ghetto lifestyle and philosophy through rhythmic templates and so called "music" that isn't creative or interesting on any level!?
Anyhow, I do enjoy some of trip-hop. 'Mezzanine' by 'Masive Attack' for example is multilayered and really interesting work, but that's not actually hip-hop. 
Well, Eminem was probably the most fun hip-hop musician ever... and he is white... now that's the irony!
Majority of genres from last 30 years like metal or hip-hop only rely on promoting certain rebelious way of life to impress kids who doesn't actually have any sensibility for music whatsoever. Everything from those genres that also suffer from mass production can't have by default any quality to it. It's not possible for 1 million bands to make great music from one genre. Certain musicians can make good music, but not genres. Some genres can only open the door to a lot of people without any talent to follow the same formula and hope for success. 
Term "genre" doesn't say anything about music quality, but it can tell that certain genre has great capacity to receive all kind of garbage and some of such genres are metal, hip-hop and even jazz since the invention of modal jazz. 
The reason why I don't like something is not that I didn't hear enough of it. It's because I heard way more than I needed to hear.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

And I do like to discover interesting new music, but most of the time I don't like much what I hear. That doesn't mean that everything that I'm not too much impressed with sucks. There are millions of musicians and bands out there today and some of them I will never heard of even though they could be everything I need from music. 
Even though I don't like hipster music, I was actually pretty much impressed by this mostly unknown band *The Other Lives* and with their almost surreal sound, multilayered arrangements and pretty much unique approach to songs:
For 12
Easy Way Out
As I lay My Head Down
Tamer Animals


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

nikola said:


> Most crappy stuff is often commercially the most succesful. Grammy only follows commercial success. If majority of people with their shallow psychology know what good music is, we wouldn't have so many awful kitsch and crap music today on the top of the billboard.
> Whole music INDUSTRY only gives what most impressionable audience wants and that audience are mostly teens.
> And yes, Bon Iver is talentless whiny hipster. He is only able to create some spacy atmosphere through cacophonic production that often sounds like sterile variation of "Tomorrow Never Knows" by The Beatles. On musical level he has nothing to offer... zero.
> I do actually feel sorry for people who believe that this poser has any merit as musician.


If Grammy awards and critical acclaim from people who spent their entire lifetime listening TO A VARIETY of music and millions of people who ARE ACTUALLY SPENDING THEIR MONEY to buy Bon Iver CDs are not enough proof that Bon Iver is a talented band, I dont know what will. And have you tried watching any Bon Iver shows? 90% of their audience ARE NOT TEENAGERS but people in their 30s or older. And Bon Iver have DEFINITELY SOMETHING TO OFFER TO MUSIC..ask any new alternative band to cite their influences and chances are Bon Iver is mentioned. :angel:


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Iean said:


> If Grammy awards and critical acclaim from people who spent their entire lifetime listening TO A VARIETY of music and millions of people who ARE ACTUALLY SPENDING THEIR MONEY to buy Bon Iver CDs are not enough proof that Bon Iver is a talented band, I dont know what will. And have you tried watching any Bon Iver shows? 90% of their audience ARE NOT TEENAGERS but people in their 30s or older. And Bon Iver have DEFINITELY SOMETHING TO OFFER TO MUSIC..ask any new alternative band to cite their influences and chances are Bon Iver is mentioned. :angel:


All your arguments are actually not arguments at all. Most of the people don't have sensibility for music and they are more or less tone deaf. They listen to the music because most of the time media/friends tell them it's 'good music' and because they think such music correlates with their 'way of life'. Many of new alternative bands inspired by Bon Iver are worthless just like all bands inspired by vapid 'music' from The Smiths. 
Even to think that you need someone else to tell you what is 'good music' only makes you seem like you lack self-confidence and opinion of your own. I know that majority of people will always be able to promote crap in the most agressive way and you think that is actually the measure of quality? Ok then.
Norah Jones won a ton of grammies, yet her music is still lifeless, minimalistic, non-creative and utter bore. By the time of her 3rd album (which was btw. way better than her first 2 albums) she wasn't anymore interesting so much to the wider audience. They got their dose of "Come Away With Me" sentimentality and it was very fancy and trendy to like that song. Well, the problem is not that song. The problem is album that sounds like one song that lasts 45 minutes. 
If I would listen to music that other people consider to be 'a good music' I wouldn't listen to music at all then.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

If a person only associates rap/hip-hop music with ghetto lifestyle, then that person has no right to complain that rap music sucks. Because rap/hip-hop music goes beyond promoting ghetto lifestyle. Take Lecrae for example. He sold millions of albums promoting Christian faith through rap/hip-hop music. And then there's Rakim. His albums gained critical acclaim for using rap/hip-hop music to make Biblical passages accessible to young people. Ghetto lifestyle,eh?:angel:


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Iean said:


> If a person only associates rap/hip-hop music with ghetto lifestyle, then that person has no right to complain that rap music sucks. Because rap/hip-hop music goes beyond promoting ghetto lifestyle. Take Lecrae for example. He sold millions of albums promoting Christian faith through rap/hip-hop music. And then there's Rakim. His albums gained critical acclaim for using rap/hip-hop music to make Biblical passages accessible to young people. Ghetto lifestyle,eh?:angel:


I don't have right... what? I have every right to complain about anything I want.
Religious music you say? Oh God! Yes, the only thing that I need more than promoting ghetto lifestyle is being lobotomized by religion from a ghetto guy who found Jesus Christ. Is he at least preachy in his songs!?


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

nikola said:


> All your arguments are actually not arguments at all. Most of the people don't have sensibility for music and they are more or less tone deaf. They listen to the music because most of the time media/friends tell them it's 'good music' and because they think such music correlates with their 'way of life'. Many of new alternative bands inspired by Bon Iver are worthless just like all bands inspired by vapid 'music' from The Smiths.
> Even to think that you need someone else to tell you what is 'good music' only makes you seem like you lack self-confidence and opinion of your own. I know that majority of people will always be able to promote crap in the most agressive way and you think that is actually the measure of quality? Ok then.
> Norah Jones won a ton of grammies, yet her music is still lifeless, minimalistic, non-creative and utter bore. By the time of her 3rd album (which was btw. way better than her first 2 albums) she wasn't anymore interesting so much to the wider audience. They got their dose of "Come Away With Me" sentimentality and it was very fancy and trendy to like that song. Well, the problem is not that song. The problem is album that sounds like one song that lasts 45 minutes.
> If I would listen to music that other people consider to be 'a good music' I wouldn't listen to music at all then.


So, if these people WHO STUDIED MUSIC and SPENT THEIR LIFETIME LISTENING TO MUSIC are not correct in giving praises to Bon Iver, then I rest my case. Its very hard to convince people who think their taste in music is superior to listen to a popular band without these people saying "Oh, this band is popular, it must be crap!". And by the way, Norah Jones' third album went to Number 1 in the US, UK, Canada, France, and Germany.:angel:


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

nikola said:


> I don't have right... what? I have every right to complain about anything I want.
> Religious music you say? Oh God! Yes, the only thing that I need more than promoting ghetto lifestyle is religious lobotomy from a ghetto guy who found Jesus Christ. Is he at least preachy in his songs!?


And millions of people including me have the right to say that RAP/HIP-HOP MUSIC is as amazing and as life-changing as other music genres, classical music included.:angel:


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Iean said:


> So, if these people WHO STUDIED MUSIC and SPENT THEIR LIFETIME LISTENING TO MUSIC are not correct in giving praises to Bon Iver, then I rest my case. Its very hard to convince people who think their taste in music is superior to listen to a popular band without these people saying "Oh, this band is popular, it must be crap!". And by the way, Norah Jones' third album went to Number 1 in the US, UK, Canada, France, and Germany.:angel:


Are you being captain obvious? It seems that everything for what I say is not an argument you use after that as an 'argument'. 
People who spent ther lifetimes listening and studying the music are also making crappy music most of the time. I also spent my whole life listening to the music, so you think that they are right only because they are in majority? If you think that thousands of people think that Bon Iver is great, there are also a billions of people who don't care about his music and find it bad. 
Majority of german nation chose Hitler as their leader. Is that argument good enough?


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Iean said:


> And millions of people including me have the right to say that RAP/HIP-HOP MUSIC is as amazing and as life-changing as other music genres, classical music included.:angel:


Did I say that you don't have the right to say anything that you want to say? I didn't.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

nikola said:


> Are you being captain obvious? It seems that everything for what I say is not an argument you use after that as an 'argument'.
> People who spent ther lifetimes listening and studying the music are also making crappy music most of the time. I also spent my whole life listening to the music, so you think that they are right only because they are in majority? If you think that thousands of people think that Bon Iver is great, there are also a billions of people who don't care about his music and find it bad.
> Majority of german nation chose Hitler as their leader. Is that argument good enough?


How did you know that billions of people find Bon Iver's music bad?Any actual statistics? On the other hand, the millions of people who bought Bon Iver CDs and went to their shows just voted YES to their music with their hard-earned music.:angel:


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Iean said:


> If a person only associates rap/hip-hop music with ghetto lifestyle, then that person has no right to complain that rap music sucks. Because rap/hip-hop music goes beyond promoting ghetto lifestyle. Take Lecrae for example. He sold millions of albums promoting Christian faith through rap/hip-hop music. And then there's Rakim. His albums gained critical acclaim for using rap/hip-hop music to make Biblical passages accessible to young people. Ghetto lifestyle,eh?:angel:


I thought Christians were supposed to separate themselves from "the world", not follow its every latest fad and fashion.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Can we please leave religion and Hitler outside the door please.


----------



## Changeoftaste (Jan 13, 2017)

jailhouse said:


> much of the modern pop music on the radio constantly. Such limited melodic and harmonic breadth, repetitive instrumentation, usually bad singing. All it has going for it is sex and how skilled the writers are at making the most annoying earworm possible.


That was exactly what I was thinking but did not know how to say it.
Thanks for expanding my vocabulary.
I am new to music again after giving up for a couple of decades, because of the low quality, just like you said.
Now I have discovered some classical that I love, I am back!


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

PresenTense said:


> I know this looks like a hating thread and....it is...sort of. The question is: do you have any genre that you don't like at all? Or any other genre that makes you feel uncomfortable. If so, which one? why?


I've noticed over the years that genius is not found exclusively in any one type of music, whether in classical, jazz, rock, country western, reggae, hip-hop or other genres that I haven't named. It can be found anywhere. But finding it usually takes an open mind and open heart, and sometimes the geniuses are found unexpectedly.

I think this is true because great musicians are drawn to certain types of music; it's a calling and I believe there are musicians born to play a specific kind of music, and they may not have any control over what that is, because it's an instinctive thing within them and it's beautiful or powerful or unforgettable.

So for me, the answer is no - if the quality within the genre is good... It's possible to express oneself regardless and tell some kind of a story. I think one can get inside any genre of music by hearing it from the musicians' point of view, at least as a starting point.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

FWIW music genre inspection.

http://www.salon.com/2017/07/18/sign-of-the-times-rbhip-hop-is-now-the-top-music-genre-in-the-u-s/


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Can we please leave religion and Hitler outside the door please.


Please add rap to the list...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Kontrapunctus said:


> Please add rap to the list...


That seems to be a lifestyle, including music....


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Iean said:


> If Bon Iver are "quasi emotional, talentless and whiny hipsters", then how come they won Grammys for Best New Artist and Best Alternative Album for "Bon Iver, Bon Iver"? Also, haven't you check the "Best Albums of 2016" list of Rolling Stones, Pitchfork, NME, Mojo? You will see their latest album in these lists. And did I mention their latest album debuted at #2 in Billboard charts? Talk about CRITICAL and COMMERCIAL SUCCESS for QUASI EMOTIONAL, TALENTLESS, AND WHINY HIPSTERS:angel:





Iean said:


> If Grammy awards and critical acclaim from people who spent their entire lifetime listening TO A VARIETY of music and millions of people who ARE ACTUALLY SPENDING THEIR MONEY to buy Bon Iver CDs are not enough proof that Bon Iver is a talented band, I dont know what will. And have you tried watching any Bon Iver shows? 90% of their audience ARE NOT TEENAGERS but people in their 30s or older. And Bon Iver have DEFINITELY SOMETHING TO OFFER TO MUSIC..ask any new alternative band to cite their influences and chances are Bon Iver is mentioned. :angel:





nikola said:


> I don't have right... what? I have every right to complain about anything I want.
> Religious music you say? Oh God! Yes, the only thing that I need more than promoting ghetto lifestyle is being lobotomized by religion from a ghetto guy who found Jesus Christ. Is he at least preachy in his songs!?


It's so interesting to see a debate when both parties get some major things wrong.

Iean, I agree that there is a slew of good new talent out there in pop (I use pop as in the larger genre of "popular" music. Not the genre of Michael Jackson) today: Elbow, Lumineers, David Gray, Ray Lamontagne (granted the last two aren't "new" but they are putting out GREAT stuff now), Alt-J, Black Keys (anyone who started this century is new to me), The National, The Civil Wars, Calexico, Nellie McKay, and the list goes on and on.

However, don't mix up two things: 1. What you like automatically means it's "great." I like Tom Petty A LOT, but a quintessential musician he is not. 2. How many albums sold or awards, or what people in music magazine say means that they are good. Let's not forget how many Grammy's Beyonce, Jay-Z, Rihanna, & Gwen Stefani have either won or been nominated for. I remember one of the main music magazines (I think Rolling Stone) rated Real Estate one of the best (or best) bands of the year a few years back. I rest my case.

Nikola, if you're not religious that's fine. But suggesting that anyone who is religious has been lobotomized, It's incredibly insulting to those who are religious and it shows that you are COLOSSALY ignorant about religion and many of those who subscribe to it. If you know nothing about a subject, it's best to keep your mouth closed than open it and remove all doubt.

You are correct however in stating that awards or what sells the most is no indication of whether something is good or not.

V


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh, as to the OP:

Country & Heavy Metal are the two main genres I do not care for. Someone stated earlier that Johnny Cash transcends country. I couldn't agree more.

Others that I'm no fan of:
- House music.
- 90% of the crappy overproduced stuff that plays on Top 40 radio stations
- Jazz that is chock full of lightning fast arpeggio solos, one after the other non-stop. Gives me a headache in minutes. I don't know enough about the sub-genres of jazz to name it.

V


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'd be generalising but house, jazz and rap are the genres I like least. I have a particular loathing for 'free jazz'.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

If I take into account that I am European and, unlike Strange Magic with Flamenco :tiphat:, I have not developed any curiosity for American Country music. However, Bubble-gum folk pop songs drive me nuts, and in the best way.
So, from my perspective in the south of Europe, this is my current list of genres.

- Classic Rock (like Royal Blood as a current example, Queen is a few times beyond their genre)
- Classic RnB (Post-RnB is one of my favourite genres and it withdraws anything done before)
- All kinds of Metal (Drone Metal has some respect for me however)
- Jazz (it is a mistery for me, but many friends of mine like it so I may give it a go)
- Chanson Française and Italian popular/SR songs (I say yay to Pop in Italian and French, plus Italian Techno)
- Experimental Classical (Electronics and modern instruments have broaden the horizons more than traditional ones. Both before and now have gems)
- Hip-Hop? (I simply pass from vocal genres that put lyrics and even beats above any notion of tuneful music. I can try in English and French, but not any in German or Spanish)
- Frank Ocean (Whatever he does, he is a genre in himself, but not of my taste).


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

From reading other threads like these I suppose there's generally a pattern to be found from non-classical to classical that can serve as a basic rule of thumb. Folk will criticise it as stereotyping, but there we are:

A fair whack of the people with conservative tastes who like straight-up "classical" and don't care for much art-music past Wagner, also tend to dislike bebop jazz or progressive jazz (from about the 70s onward and don't know much about it despite offering an opinion) and selected other styles of popular music onward up to hip-hop/rap. It goes hand-in-hand with an opinion that the world is generally in decay nowadays because of misguided progressive thought.

Those with a broader or more adventurous art-music palate might also not necessarily like some genres/styles of popular music, but are willing to acknowledge them as music and recognise that they are legitimate. There is also a greater tendency to give things a chance despite scepticism.

It pretty much reflects general social attitudes.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

eugeneonagain said:


> From reading other threads like these I suppose there's generally a pattern to be found from non-classical to classical that can serve as a basic rule of thumb. Folk will criticise it as stereotyping, but there we are:
> 
> A fair whack of the people with conservative tastes who like straight-up "classical" and don't care for much art-music past Wagner, also tend to dislike bebop jazz or progressive jazz (from about the 70s onward and don't know much about it despite offering an opinion) and selected other styles of popular music onward up to hip-hop/rap. It goes hand-in-hand with an opinion that the world is generally in decay nowadays because of misguided progressive thought.
> 
> ...


I detect no such patterns.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> I detect no such patterns.


Selective filtering?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

eugeneonagain said:


> Selective filtering?


Canals on Mars?


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> Canals on Mars?


I've never been there. What is it actually that you object to?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

eugeneonagain said:


> I've never been there. What is it actually that you object to?


No objection. I merely affirm that I detect no such patterns. You do; I don't.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Oh, boy. So much to put in the dislike folder:

Emo, all Pop from 1990-present, Country/Bluegrass/Southern American/Honky-tonk/anything related, Celtic of any sort, Rap/R n B/Hip-Hop/anything related, Folk, Easy Listening, Reggae/African/Caribbean/Calypso/anything related, Mediterranean, Asian, Arabian, Central/Eastern/Northern European, Oceanic, British Invasion, Noise, Techno/House/EDM/Trance/D n B/Dubstep/anything related, Alternative, Soul/Funk, Gospel, Disco, World, Ska, Latin/Central/South American, Psychedelic, Grunge, 20s-70s, Bossa Nova, Barbershop, Black Metal/Prog Metal/Tech Metal, Cabaret, Hawaiian, Chiptune.

As for the likes:

Thrash/Doom/Death/Groove/Catholic Metal (i.e. Metallica/Megadeth/Slayer, Cannibal Corpse, Dethklok, Lamb of God, Impending Doom, Critical Mass), almost anything from the 80s, Neue Deutsche Härte/Industrial (i.e. Rammstein), Classical/Opera/Ballet, Gregorian Chant, New Wave (i.e. Devo), Cyberpunk, a plethora of Rock groups (Doors, Queen, AC/DC, Black Sabbath, Led Zeppelin, Phil Collins, Rolling Stones, ZZ Top [and a bajillion more]), Jazz/Blues/Bebop, some Broadway (Phantom and Les Mis are my two biggest), Rock-Classical (i.e. Apocalyptica, David Garrett), ancient music (i.e. old Mediterranean, Phoenician, Assyrian, Babylonian).

That's probably about as specific as I can get.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

I can coexist with select samples of any genre except _rap_. When it first emerged, I hoped it would be a short lived fad and eventually give way to the next big thing, but no such luck. I had a similar reaction to baseball hats with straight rather than curved brims, which I find not at all charming or raffish, even less so when worn slightly askew. That both have lasted for decades I find somewhat depressing. _Rap_ barely sounds musical to me, just rapid bad poetry to a beat and some chords. People have tried to explain it to me, but to no avail. Obviously, its appeal to a significant segment of society endures, but I don't like it and wish it would fade away, like the Lindy hop.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Country & Western - guess that makes 2


----------



## Minori Aiko (Sep 2, 2017)

I can only say I really hate Country. Otherwise I may dislike others just for getting boring such as pop or lots of mainstream rock/metal. Pretty much anything "mainstream". Not necessarily because it's mainstream but there's a reason it's mainstream. It's simplified and easy listening to because that's what most people want because certainty not everyone has the same passion for music. They just like it to go in one ear, out the other. 

Some rap that's more focused on lyricism is nice once in awhile. The beats etc. are easy listening to but it's sometimes fun to wrap your head around clever wordplay and such.

OH wait! Also anything celtic or around there. I don't know how someone can enjoy those sounds. I love lots of traditional music and that includes music from the Middle East or Asia that uses tones other than our 12 but jeez... How does one even come up with something like the bagpipe?


----------

